# Giants vs Panthers Thurs, Sep 20th 8:20 PM **** Time Warner and the NFL Network



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn I am going to get more and more pissed as this game gets closer. I am hoping that I'll be able to watch it on the NFL.com, but I might head down to Asheboro and watch it at my sisters. Have to chuck the big screen in the backseat if I do.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't local networks play NFL Network games?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I live just outside the area where you are allowed to watch the games locally. Charlotte is a bit over an hours drive from Greensboro. If I lived about 25 miles further South I'd be good.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nicks didnt even make the trip and he's out. Along with Bradshaw and Diehl. Hate to see people hurt but not gonna lie makes me feel a lot better about this game. Norman was great last week but I don't know about him matching up with Nicks/Cruz.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn the defense looked like shit on that drive. Norman got beat, but that was just a great throw


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Our problems on the line of scrimmage are extremely worrisome. We were getting our asses handed to us all night long in the trenches. You can not win games if you're going to be completely dominated by the other team's Offensive line. Our secondary is already bad without forcing them to make every tackle and cover guys for unlimited periods of time. The O line and the blocking was just terrible too.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

So now I look at my program guide to see what's on ESPN and there's the mother****ing NFL Network and NFL Red Zone right below ESPN HD...**** Time Warner and the NFL Network with a rusty poleaxe. This shit is not even funny.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

From the Charlotte Observer? What the heck..


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't know if even Clausen got a low blow like that. Doesn't make sense, Observer is shit anyways


----------

